# Netgear: Using QoS to not let Netflix hog up all my bandwidth



## CadeStaker (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't for the life of me figure this out. I will keep the question short; how do I not let Netflix hog up all of the bandwidth that I NEED for gaming?

I have set the priority of my PC mac address as highest, and the priority of my Xbox 360 mac address as low. I have put the ports of my online games as highest priority as well, but this does absolutely nothing. I also turned all the "plugs" of my router as low priority, so it would limit the 360 even further.

Yet now when netflix streams, I go from 58 ping to 500. If I download, the QoS works and it goes fast; however, no online gaming makes QoS work.


----------



## CadeStaker (Oct 28, 2008)

Surely someone must know =\


----------



## CadeStaker (Oct 28, 2008)

Useless.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

CadeStaker said:


> Useless.


you are right, the information you provided was useless. what router? what operating system?

maybe try NetLimiter - The Ultimate Bandwidth Shaper


----------



## CadeStaker (Oct 28, 2008)

sobeit said:


> you are right, the information you provided was useless. what router? what operating system?
> 
> maybe try NetLimiter - The Ultimate Bandwidth Shaper


Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Netgear WNDR3300.


----------



## wardreese (Aug 2, 2011)

I guess, if nothing else works for you, there is one other thing you can do to stop Netflix from hogging up all the bandwidth.

You can capture and record Netflix streaming movies and save them to hdd with some Audials Tunebite piece of software.This way you get to save Netflix streaming for offline watching and stop hogging up the bandwidth.

If do this for personal use only and don't share anything, suppose you should be on the safe side.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, this is an old thread and will be closed now.


wardreese said:


> I guess, if nothing else works for you, there is one other thing you can do to stop Netflix from hogging up all the bandwidth.
> 
> You can capture and record Netflix streaming movies and save them to hdd with some Audials Tunebite piece of software.This way you get to save Netflix streaming for offline watching and stop hogging up the bandwidth.
> 
> If do this for personal use only and don't share anything, suppose you should be on the safe side.


----------

